
Computational Zoom: A Framework for Post-Capture Image Composition - Tomte
http://cvc.ucsb.edu/graphics/Papers/SIGGRAPH2017_ComputationalZoom/
======
gregmac
Unless I missed it, this seems to skip over an important key step: how is the
"foreground" vs "background" identified? There are mask layers, but where do
they come from?

~~~
yodon
The second video on the page explains they use multiple source photographs
taken from different positions with the same camera and lens to produce an
approximate depth map of the scene. These multiple views allow for image
segmentation based on distance.

------
wideem
Zoom and enhance!

